# Relocate to Sudtirol?



## Vincen (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello - My wife and are I interested in re-locating to South Tyrol/Alto Adige region of Italy. Any suggestions on where to begin with researching what is required, steps to take, etc.?

Thank you,
Vince


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Coming from the US, the first big requirement is going to be a visa. Check the website of the Italian consulate in the US (there is probably one in Chicago for your area). They most likely have a section devoted to visas and the requirements for obtaining one for a "long stay." 

Your reason for moving to Italy will determine the specific type of visa you'll need. For example, if one of you has Italian citizenship, you'll need to find the requirements for a spouse visa. If you're going to retire there, it's a different visa than if you plan on working while there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

The official source for Italy visa info: Il visto per l'Italia

Click the large arrows at the bottom of each page to move on to the next.


----------

